# TNT Romaine, Pine nuts and Apples



## kadesma (May 19, 2011)

This is a nice salad with my favorite nut, pine nuts toasted in butter Tear 1-1/2  lbs of romaine into bite sized pieces Slice up 1/4 lb. of endive. In small skillet melt and saute 1/4 cup pine nuts in 1 Tab. butter Drain nuts on paper towels Whisk together 1/4 cup fresh lemon juice 2 tab. parmesan 1 clove garlic cut in half and 1/4 tea. marjoram. Combine 3/4 cup evoo and 1/4  cup peanut oil and add to the lemon juice mixture in a thin stream whisking  constantly. Til well combined. salt and pepper to taste. Remove the garlic and add to the lettuce  2 thin sliced and unpeeled apples Toss everything together and top with the pine nuts.enjoy
kadesma


----------

